# Solved: bad BIOS flash



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

After what appears to be a bad flash my computer doesn't boot Windows anymore (essentially can't boot off the hard drive) and I get the following error during POST:

CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad

Press F1 to Run SETUP

(then after failing to boot, it says):

Boot Failure: System Halted

I can get to BIOS setup, but the boot priority section only lists 'Removable Device' and 'IBA 4.0.19 Slot 0208' as options but won't boot from floppy nor CD-ROM so I can't re-flash it. Plus it doesn't save/remember the changes I make in BIOS. It does try to boot off the network but then stops with the 'Boot Failure...' message.


I need to get this booting to Windows again. Any ideas on how to fix this?


P.S. - It's a Gateway 500X or E-3600 (this contributed to me possibly using the wrong flasher/updater) with supposedly a Intel D845PT motherboard and I was using the Windows version of Intel's BIOS flasher (Intel Express BIOS Update) and trying to update it from what I think was P04 to P08 (the latest)


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Using other pc go to {type in ] cmos failure Go to article or 3


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Did you identify the BIOS from the BIOS string as being a *standard* Intel BIOS? Gateway generally used a proprietary BIOS.

Since you can't boot from a floppy or CD the only thing I can suggest is you download the latest BIOS for the machine from Gateway, and talk to the folks at http://www.badflash.com/

and see if the can build you a new module with the correct BIOS.


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

win2kpro said:


> Did you identify the BIOS from the BIOS string as being a *standard* Intel BIOS? Gateway generally used a proprietary BIOS.


that's the thing, i ran CPU-Z to determine the motherboard and it read Intel D845PT and I just went about updating the BIOS from that info, i didn't bother checking Gateway's BIOS setup for the model number because I thought they would be the same

this blows, this is my gf's parents computer


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a little information regarding identifying Intel motherboards from the BIOS string.

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-009015.htm

Read the two sections marked *Important:* and you will see what I mean.


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

I finally got the real model number (Gateway 500X) and the BIOS (P04) and was then able to flash the BIOS to the correct version, P04, via PXE booting (using TFTPD32). But after restarting the computer I just get a blinking cursor in the top left corner. No Gateway logo, no POST, no nothing.

Any ideas on what's going on and how to fix it??

TIA

P.S. - I flashed via command line via autoexec.bat (iflash.exe /pf P04-0007.BIO), since the keyboard didn't work


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You may find the resetting the bios to the default using the jumper or removing the cmos battery will fix that.


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

okay. so what exactly is wrong? why is it doing this currently?

Is it because I didn't use the 'clear ESCD' switch, 'restart when done' switch or 'restore BIOS defaults' in the command line? or is it something else?

i'm just curious because I don't wanna make this mistake again


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You probably changed something to a value that your system does not support.
It happens a lot when fine tuning the BIOS settings.
You just reset them to the default and start again. It helps if you only make a couple of changes between tries - that way you can tie down the setting it doesn't like.


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

DaveBurnett said:


> You may find the resetting the bios to the default using the jumper or removing the cmos battery will fix that.


i tried both of these at the same time and VIOLA!!! it worked. Gateway logo, POST, BIOS setup all came back. i got into BIOS, loaded the default settings then applied my own, saved restarted and BAM!... Windows XP!

SOLVED!!!

thanks

p.s. - the BIOS showed up as P04 (which is the correct Gateway version)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## JMsea (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, I made the exact same BIOS flash mistake as DiGiTY in the above post. Who would think that an Intel BIOS update would not work on an Intel board? Curses on Gateway! Although there is one thing different, I can still boot into Windows (XP Pro) via exiting out of BIOS setup via &#8220;Exit Discarding Changes&#8221; at this point the system halts, I do a power button shut down, wait a minute or two, restart and Bingo! Windows boots! Although this does help the BIOS problem I am able to access command prompt in Windows, see the a:/> drive and the directory with the correct Gateway BIOS. My question is this: Does anybody know the command line that will work to flash the correct BIOS from a Windows command prompt screen? Is this even possible? Coz if not I guess it&#8217;s time to learn PXE booting! Thanks if you can help. Here is what &#8216;s on the Gateway BIOS disk:

AUTOEXEC.BAT
BEEP.COM
BIOS.REC
COMMAND.COM
IFLASH.EXE
IO.SYS
MSDOS.SYS
P04-0007.BBO
P04-0007.BI1
P04-0007.BI2
P04-0007.BI3
P04-0007.BI4
P04-0007.BI5
P04-0007.BIO
P04-0007.SBB
P04-0007.SIG
Readme.txt

This is from Gateways site and the correct BIOS for this MOBO is: P04-0007.BIO


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

First post the contents of that AUTOEXEC.BAT and the readme.txt.
Second, post the contents of the directory with the correct bios - DIR *.* > temp.txt if needed.


----------



## JMsea (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for your interest in helping with this prob. Here is the info requested.

Contents of AUTOEXEC.BAT:

beep
iflash

Contents of P04-0007.BIO:

PT84510A P04 Zý_ _ ÿÿ System BIOS 09/06/02-10:58 _ _ FLASH P04-0007.BI1 PT84510A.15A.0007.P04.0209061057

There is more in the P04-0007.BIO file, but it's all y's, and some sort of code that looks like gibberish to me.

Contents of Read Me:

Available on the Web at www.gateway.com/support are the following: technical support for Gateway products, live chat with a Gateway Trusted Guide, files for downloading, and e-mail support. 
=======================
File Description: El Paso 2 Motherboard BIOS Update 
Revision: PT84510A.15A.0007.P04
Operating System: All operating systems
Driver Part Number: 7513332
Date: 09/06/2002
=======================
Table of Contents
=======================
Overview
Identification
Installation
Removal 
Troubleshooting
Reason for Update
Applicable Part Numbers
=======================
Overview
This is the P04 BIOS for the Intel(r) PT84510A (El Paso 2 (DDR)) motherboard.
Identification
To confirm that this is the correct BIOS update for your motherboard, follow these steps.
If the computer is turned off:
1. Turn on the computer. On your keyboard, repeatedly press the F1 key to enter the BIOS Setup Utility.
2. In the BIOS Setup Utility, on the Main tab, look for the BIOS version line. The version needs to read PT84510A.xxx.xxxx.Pxx (where x is variable characters). The BIOS prefix PT84510A is constant and specifically identifies the correct motherboard.
3. If this is correct, this is the correct BIOS update for your motherboard. Press the F10 key to exit the BIOS Setup Utility.
If the computer is turned on and in Windows:
1. From the Start menu, click Shut Down. In the Shut Down Windows dialog box, select Restart, and then click Yes.
2. As soon as the computer restarts, on your keyboard, repeatedly press the F1 key to enter the BIOS Setup Utility.
3. In the BIOS Setup Utility, on the Main tab, look for the BIOS version line. The version needs to read PT84510A.xxx.xxxx.Pxx (where x is variable characters). The BIOS prefix PT84510A is constant and specifically identifies the correct motherboard.
4. If this is correct, this is the correct BIOS update for your motherboard. Press the F10 key to exit the BIOS Setup Utility.
Installation
Prepare Your Computer
Before updating your computer's BIOS, enter the current BIOS Setup Utility, and then write down each of the current settings, in the event that this information is needed again after the upgrade. 
Note: The following instructions may vary dependent upon the operating system currently loaded on the computer. 
Copy the Files
1. After you have downloaded and double-clicked the BIOS update file (7513332.exe), the needed files self-extract and copy into the C:\Cabs\7513332 folder on the hard drive.
2. On your screen, double-click the My Computer icon. Alternatively, from the Start menu, click My Computer.
3. In the My Computer window, double-click the C: icon.
4. In the C:\ window, double-click the Cabs folder. If you do not see any files, click View the entire contents of the drive option. 
5. In the C:\Cabs window, double-click the 7513332 folder.
6. In the C:\Cabs\7513332 window, from the Edit menu, click Select All
7. From the Edit menu, click Copy.
8. Quit all programs and close all windows.
9. Place a formatted, blank floppy disk in the floppy disk drive.
10. On your screen, double-click the My Computer icon.
11. In the My Computer window, double-click the A: icon.
12. In the A:\ window, from the Edit menu, click Paste. The files are copied to the floppy disk.
Performing the Update
1. Restart the computer with the disk in the floppy disk drive.
2. An Intel Flash Memory update utility screen appears. Press the ENTER key.
3. On the Main Menu screen, Update Flash memory area from a file is selected. Press ENTER.
4. On the Flash area screen, Update System BIOS is selected. Press ENTER.
5. On the Enter Path\Filename screen, press the DOWN ARROW key once to select P04-0007.BIO, and then press ENTER.
6. On the Confirm BIOS version information screen, select To continue with programming, and then press ENTER.
7. A "BIOS update is now in progress don't press any key or turn off the system at this time" message appears.
8. After the update is complete, the computer returns to an A:\ prompt. Eject the floppy disk, and then restart the computer by pressing CTRL+ALT+DELETE.
9. While restarting, a "BIOS configuration" message may appear. If so, press the F1 key to enter the BIOS Setup Utility.
10. In the BIOS Setup Utility, press the F10 key, and then press ENTER to save and exit.
Removal
A motherboard must have a BIOS to operate, therefore, there is no removal procedure.
Troubleshooting
If you have difficulties installing this BIOS update, download the file again, and then ensure that all installation steps in this document are followed.
Reason for Update
P04-0007
Updated to latest processor support.
Replaced PXE Remote Boot question in Setup.
Changed WOR Setup default option to Disabled.
Updated processor support to include Celeron.
Added 48-bit LBA support.
Added PARTIES support for 48-bit LBA drives.
Updated to latest PXE Boot Agent.
Applicable Part Numbers
Gateway Part Numbers
El Paso 2 (DDR) Motherboards: 2515568, 2515569, 2515570, 2515571, 2515572, 2515573, 2515574, 2516082, 2516083, 2516084, 2516085, 2516086, 2516087, 2516088, 2516089, 2516719, 2516833, 2517128, 2517129, 2517130, 2517163, 2517164, 2517165, 2517166, 2517167, 2517206, 2517207


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Use DISKCOPY to copy the floppy.
Then delete all the files beginning P04.
Copy the file from the directory to the floppy and rename it to P04-0007.BIO
reboot from the floppy and it will update the BIOS to that version.

Job done - I hope.


----------



## JMsea (Oct 15, 2007)

Problem Solved! Unfortunately I cant tell you exactly what it was that worked. What I can say is I used a combination of tactics, some found on this thread and some from http://www.badflash.com/ and some from instinct. Here is what I got from badflash:

Award: The boot-block BIOS will execute an AUTOEXEC.BAT file on a bootable diskette. Copy an Award flasher & the correct BIOS *.bin file on the floppy and execute it automatically by putting AWDFLASH *.bin /sn /py /cc /r in the AUTOEXEC.BAT file. The * would be the correct bios .bin file and there must be spaces between the slash marks. Put it in the floppy and turn on the computer when the floppy seeks it will load the correct bios and reboot by itself. When it finishes you have to remove the floppy and enter the cmos SETUP and modify the CMOS for your configuration.

AMI: The AMI boot-block BIOS will look for an AMIBOOT.ROM file on a diskette. Copy and rename the correct BIOS file on the floppy and power up the PC. The floppy doesn't need to be bootable. You will see the PC read the floppy, after about 4 minutes you will hear 4 beeps; this means the transfer is done.

Here is was what I did:

On another PC, download the correct BIOS from Gateway (7513332.exe - BIOS Update for the El Paso 2 Motherboard , version PT84510A.15A.0007.P04), copy to another floppy, and add commands IFLASH.EXE and P04-0007.BIO to the AUTOEXEC.BAT file. When I rebooted with the _altered _disk in the problem PC a DOS prompt came up asking me if I wanted to load Windows 98. I have no explanation for that. Instinct told me the system was going to look in A:\ drive for something so I inserted the _unaltered _BIOS disk from Gateway, and BINGO! The proper BIOS loaded as per Gateways instructions. I certainly dont profess that what I did is the correct procedure to fix this problem, but it just goes to show; with perseverance and patience anything is possible. Also given that the BIOS upgrade is so insignificant, coupled with the fact that Gateway strips out all the goodies like over clocking etc., unless one feels compelled to do this, there seems to be no great advantage to doing this BIOS upgrade.

On this MOBO the BIOS chip is soldered on, so although there are sources for BIOS chips ranging from $10.00 on up, its pointless to buy one.

Bottom line? Fun, frustration, and success. This old well-built Gateway is going to get a power supply upgrade and serve me well. But dont mess with BIOS unless you know what youre doing!

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## wesdk85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I had the same problems others have had here, I flashed my bios using intels express BIOS flasher when I should have used gateway's.

The reason I flashed BIOS: I installed a new WD 500 GB hard drive but only 128 GB was being recognized by windows. An upgraded BIOS might add "48 bit LBA addressing" so hardrives larger than 128 GB could be used.

After flashing my hard drive about 20 times I finally got the right BIOS update installed.
Here are the steps that worked for me:

1) I had to use a floppy disk with the bios files from Gateway's 7513332 update put onto it.
note: I replaced three files and used Intel's files instead:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

dos.sys, iflash.exe, and beep.com << This is what someone else recommended on another forum, but I'm not sure if it made a difference.

2) unplugged everything including power cable
3) removed jumper cables
4) inserted floppy disk
5) powered on computer and waited for (only) 2 beeps after about a minute of floppy drive activity 
6) turn off computer, insert jumper cable again, remove floppy disk
7) powered on computer, got some new wierd message along the lines "samsung ..... overdrive table bios", took a long time to check RAM, and then boot failure after failing to find the hard drive
8) powered on and off, F1'ed into settings to skip long RAM check, reloaded factory defaults, save and exit, and windows booted with updated BIOS  hard drive is now recognizing full 500 GB too 

Things i tried that failed but might be of use for other people.

I first tried following the guide on this page (ultimately failed but the guide gives very useful information):
http://www.techsupportforum.com/har.../225653-flash-gateway-bios-intel-version.html

I was able to flash the BIOS twice using 2 floppies (first using PT-P01 files using the jumper cable method, and then using PTAP08IB after plugging the monitor and keyboard back in and going through the BIOS install that auto-started). Note for PTAP08IB: I had to make a dos boot disk by right clicking on A:>format>create an MS DOS startup disk and then copying PTAP08IB files and overwriting any files already there from formatting. Otherwise, the BIOS update utility wouldn't start, it would instead tell me something like "invalid system disk, please remove then press any key".

After I got the latest INTEL BIOS (not Gateway BIOS) installed, windows always locked up on the welcome screen.

So after this I tried running gateway's 7513332 install the right way by having it run the utility at start up, but while updating the BIOS it gave an error "invalid reserved string in flash image header" and the BIOS flash failed.

Next I then tried to work around it by forcing the flash using the jumper cable method again, this time using the 7513332 (except for three files changed, see above). And that took me back to the start of my post, which details what worked. In between I tried flashing intel's and gateways a couple times each before I figured the work around. (F1'ing and reloading defaults did the trick for me)

Hope this might help someone !


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

so my lesson learned here was...:

[1] don't use Windows based BIOS flashers
[2] always restore to defaults after a BIOS update (and even a firmware update)
[3] PXE+DHCP+TFTPD is the ish!


----------

